# مطلوب المساعده فى تصنيع ماكينة تجليخ اسطوانى صغيره



## tyar1500 (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخوه الاعضاء المحتريمن
ارجو المساعده فى تصنيع ماكينة تجليخ اسطوانى صغيره بمواصفات بسيطه لتجليخ درفيل بالمقاسات التاليه
اكبر قطر للدرفيل 18 سم
عرض الدرفيل بدون الاكس 8 سم
اجمالى طول الدرفيل بالاكس 30 سم
قطر الاكس 4 سم
تم ادراج صوره للماكينه المطلوبه ومعها الدرفيل المطلوب تجليخه
ارجو المساعده فى تصنيعها او من يمكنه ان يصنعها يتصل بى
وشكرا
ياسر طه
0112378178


----------



## م/شريف حامد (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز قول المواصفات كاملة وانا ممكن افكر معاك والموضوع عموما سهل


----------



## engineering future (7 يوليو 2011)

انا بصراحة مش فاهم انت عاوز حد يصممها ليك ويصنعها ولا انت عندك التصميم وعاوز حد يصنعها يا ريت اعرف علشان اقدر اساعدك والموضوع باذن الله سهل جدا سواء تصميم سواء تصنيع


----------

